# On Demand Platform for Everything



## Damon Pace (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm building an on-demand platform, called Zipible, that allows you to create your own on-demand business for anything. I'm looking for feedback from the Uber People community, as I've been reading your comments about other on-demand companies and I've tried to solve some of those issues within our process.

Essentially, you can build your own "Uber for X" to deliver food, groceries, coffee, liquor, etc. You can get as creative as you want and even include services as well. So on-demand cigarettes, tech help, candy, dog walking, condoms, tamales, vitamins, shipping (Like Shyp) and anything else you can think of. We're an open platform for local entrepreneurship. You can now launch your own on-demand business without worrying about building apps, accepting credit cards, getting downloads, etc.

We don't believe in location limitations, so anyone in the US or Canada can start their own on-demand business using our platform. Established businesses can turn themselves into an on-demand business as well.

All customers have to do is text or tweet the name of your business/button to us and we'll notify you of their order via text. Each customer saves their customized instructions for their buttons and can make changes at the time of ordering. We accept orders online, via text, twitter and we're adding Facebook, Slack, Siri & Amazon echo in the near future. Orders are confirmed online and there's no app to download. It works on any phone, tablet or pc with any browser.

Businesses & team members keep 100% of their earnings, tips & bonuses. There's only a flat monthly fee of $25/month for your primary zip code and $10/month for additional zip codes.

I'd love your feedback. It's still in beta, so I'm all ears and very flexible with everything. I'm honestly attempting to build an open platform for anyone to make money in the on-demand world and build their own business.

You can text "*Team*" to *415-969-2025* to start the on-boarding process and check it out.

Key Features:

On Demand Anything
Keep 100% of your earnings, tips & bonuses
Accept orders online, via text & on Twitter
Automatic/Repeat orders can be setup daily, weekly or monthly
Available anywhere in US & Canada
No app to download
All customers use one platform. (Customer joins for Starbucks delivery and can now order from everyone else.)


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think having an app in addition to the other methods would be better... as both a business and a customer I would rather see exactly what is going on with the order via a dedicated app. Also $25 up front implies that I think people will actually request any jobs to make that fee worth it, which especially in the beginning will almost definitely not be the case. I'd rather see a small % fee or some other way to make sure it would remain profitable (first X number of jobs free) or something.


----------



## Damon Pace (Jul 23, 2015)

Aegisx5, thanks for the feedback. The apps are going to be built soon, however I wanted to start getting feedback on the rest of the platform first.

Secondly, the $25/month is for team members and businesses only. That way they can keep 100% of their earnings, tips & bonuses. Consumers only pay when they make an order. I'm still working out details, so your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Well still, you're asking "team members" or whatever you are calling the people completing these jobs, to pay $25 per month for access. But there are 100 platforms saying you can make money and most of the ones I've tried never work out. Unless it reaches critical mass and I KNOW there is money to be made, how would you convince me to shell out $25 on blind faith? That's why I'm saying, at least a free month or two to try it out and let us see it is profitable would seem like a prudent move if you want to get people on board.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Damon Pace said:


> There's only a flat monthly fee of $25/month for your primary zip code and $10/month for additional zip codes.
> I'd love your feedback.


----------

